# 1977-78 Murray Fire Cat bicycle reproduction flames and head badge stickers



## one-adam-twelve (Nov 16, 2010)

I currently have auctions going for these items, you won't find these anywhere else!  Mention this forum and I will take 10% off the invoice. Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140478449141&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140478451911&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140478454922&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140478453436&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

